# Roving in the Customs Process



## Mexi-canadiense

Would someone know the Spanish equivalent for the word "roving" in the Customs context, as follows:

"*Roving*: The act of observing and interviewing travelers in non-traditional areas of the Customs Process. The primary goal of roving is to identify individuals who may be involved in the unlawful importation/exportation of goods, particularly those that are prohibited, controlled, or regulated."
 
Is there a specific term for roving in this context in Spanish?
 
Thanks


----------



## Vell Bruixot

We sometimes hear of "roving patrols" as "patrullas ambulantes." I have never seen "revisión ambulante" for "roving inspection" and a native speaker might wish to weigh in on how that might work if the definition is provided. Ambulante often has a bit of a negative connotation since it is frequently associated with street vendors without fixed shops. Let's batter the "revisión ambulante" around and see if native speakers on the forum agree. 

cheers


----------



## Mexi-canadiense

"Revisión ambulante" makes me think more of a physical revision, whereas "roving" is more an act of observation. Roving does not involve an actual revision of goods. 

Somebody suggested to me "chequear", what do you think about this? It sounds like an anglicism to me, but I don't know... Maybe chequeo ambulante?


----------



## marghera

In this context I would say that this kind of customs inspections in Spain would be carried out by "mobile" (roving) "units" (patrols). Of course I'm not translating the terms, just the concepts underpinning my thinking. The standard Spanish term for patrols is UNIDAD MÓVIL (sing.) UNIDADES MÓVILES (plur.) and that is precisely the term I suggest you could use. I understand these roving activities would not be done on foot, in which case the standard term in Spain would be RONDAS, but it would just not sound right in my view. And again, if this is done "in non-traditional areas of the Customs Process" it would be away from state borders and therefore only feasible on board a vehicle. 
I hope you find this useful.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Mexi-canadiense said:


> "Revisión ambulante" makes me think more of a physical revision, whereas "roving" is more an act of observation. Roving does not involve an actual revision of goods.
> 
> Somebody suggested to me "chequear", what do you think about this? It sounds like an anglicism to me, but I don't know... Maybe chequeo ambulante?


 
I believe that chequear sounds more Pocho-Mexican though it may have greater penetration by now. Use of chequear seems to be discouraged in Chile in favour of revisar but you hear it among young people and those inclined to extend the language beyond proper grammar. 

This "roving" seems to be usage best posed to a native speaker in your target -region audience. The best I can come up with is ambulante. If you are concerned with being more vigilance and observation or "intelligence gathering" than inspection, then perhaps a form of vigilar might come into play. 


I've noticed that in Brazilian Portuguese they do recognize and use the term *vigilância ambulante.* I think it is also recognized in Argentina since I have found references to such an expression: 

_.... les perjurè que no habìa entrado ni salido nadie del Country durante toda la noche, estando todo bajo candado y *vigilancia ambulante*, hasta que una pequeña investigaciòn arrojò el resultado_

Also in Clarin, In Argentina: 

_Los puestos de trabajo que se pretenden cubrir son para personal administrativo, expertos en lenguas extranjeras —sobre todo árabe— y, por supuesto, para "Mobile Surveillance Officer", algo así como *Agente de Vigilancia Ambulante*; o sea, espía. 
_
_ 
_In Honduras: 

_en el tema agroforestal se financiaron actividades relacionadas con la Limpieza de Regeneración, Capacitación “Campaña de Protección Forestal”, Declaratoria de Microcuenca, Construcción de Rondas y *Vigilancia Ambulante* entre otros_.


----------



## Mexi-canadiense

Thanks to the both of you for your input. 

Marghera, actually, in this case the roving is done on foot, not in a vehicle. It deals specifically with the Customs officers at international airports roving passengers.

Thanks


----------



## marghera

In this case, and in spite of what I said in my previous post, I would go for "Rondas", which is synonimous of on foot vigilance. If you feel it's not specific enough (but I think it is) you could say "Rondas de vigilancia", but, to my understanding, to any Spanish speaking person Ronda means on foot policeing. I'd be happy to have other native Spanish speakers opinions on the subject, but in the meantime, here is the Oxford Spanish Dictionary definition of RONDA:

ronda f 
1 (de un soldado, guarda) patrol; (de una enfermera) round; (de un policía) patrol,
beat; los dos soldados que hacían la ronda esa noche the two soldiers
who were on duty o patrol that night


----------



## Vell Bruixot

marghera said:


> In this case, and in spite of what I said in my previous post, I would go for "Rondas", which is synonimous of on foot vigilance. If you feel it's not specific enough (but I think it is) you could say "Rondas de vigilancia", but, to my understanding, to any Spanish speaking person Ronda means on foot policeing. I'd be happy to have other native Spanish speakers opinions on the subject, but in the meantime, here is the Oxford Spanish Dictionary definition of RONDA:
> 
> ronda f
> 1 (de un soldado, guarda) patrol; (de una enfermera) round; (de un policía) patrol,
> beat; los dos soldados que hacían la ronda esa noche the two soldiers
> who were on duty o patrol that night


 
When I lived in Spain (Franco era)  "rondas" referred to "the rounds" that the watchmen and police would perform.  These were (in my experience)  rather fixed rounds,  with certain points to check and little or no variance from a fixed set of points.  In contrast, in English we often assume that "roving" may include a greater span and freedom of operations.  In fact, "making the rounds"  carries the connotation of routine, while roving probably implies greater flexibility.  Here in Chile, and perhaps in other parts of Latin America, "rondas"  does not seem to be a part of the commonly spoken language.  If you are looking for a LAmerican usage, and one that implies flexible roving for inspection and vigilance, you may wish to consider other options.


----------



## marghera

Well, Old Sorcerer, unfortunately you are so right ...
I'm afraid I'm running out of ideas so I'll throw a few in, brainstorm style, and will leave it to Mexi-canadiense to have her pick, or to any forum member to bring fresh air in. 
Here I go:
vigilancia móvil, inspecciones móviles, patrullamiento, patrulla, movilidad, controles dinámicos.
That's it, I'm dry. Hope someone has more ideas, and hopefully a viable one.
Cheers.


----------



## Mexi-canadiense

Thanks for all your help. This is certainly a tough one! There is no obvious term since I guess this practice is not yet widespread. I think that the top of my list would be either inspecciones móviles or inspecciones ambulantes. Gracias!

Saludos,


----------



## MHCKA

Well... this "pocho" thing... it's not the only one, could be chicano, cholo, chúntaro style...

*Patrullar*, es la palabra que buscan.

Y el palabro es checar, no chequear.


----------

